# Help...? Tag at the LFS said "Flame Trop Moori"



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Tag said "Flame Trop Moori" but seem to think that it's not correct. Is it Kyoga Flameback? Thanks for your help!










P.S. this is my first post :thumb:


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Well, I am thoroughly stumped. It looks as if the fish may not be finished coloring up, the fins look like they are going to turn more red. I just looked through a whole lot of pictures too. Welcome to cichlid-forum.com! Hopefully some one will chime in.


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Correct, they color up here and there and the fins get deeper red and the head darkens up nicely, a deep blue.

Thx for the welcome!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A Victorian Basin cichlid, male, for sure, looks most like thishttp://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1546, except yours has more bars.

Hope they didn't charge a Tropheus price. :-?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Ok so on the website I found that picture on the person called it a Pundamilia nyererei Flameback. I am not sure if they are right but they definitely have the same fish as you. Faint blue and red in the fins, thin vertical strips. No horizontal strips. Black ventral fins. No red on the body.

The reason I search for Pundamilia nyererei is because of the last picture in the following species profile:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1664

The other pictures of older fish though have red on the body and the black is much more present.

However the 6th picture down on this website: http://www.cichlidrecipe.com/crp14.htm

also looks like your fish and names it Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.) which is the species profile I linked above.

Well I give up for now, that is going to be my guess.Pundamilia nyererei Ruti Island variant juvenile male.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The OP's fish is one of the many "Obliquiden-types" that show some color and striping variety in the hobby. Maybe pure and maybe hybrid but close to Haplochromis sp #44 thickskin etc.

It is definitely not a Pundamilia nyererei.

Kevin


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

I paid $45 for 2 because there was a 50% off sale...

Found this also... Haplochromis ishmaeli http://www.gcca.net/fom/Haplochromis_ishmaeli.htm

I also agree that it's not Pundamilia nyererei, body shape seems to differ - mine are not as elongated and coloring differences... Anyone else second that it's Haplochromis sp. "Thick Skin"?


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thick Skin looks to be right


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

morfeus077 said:


> Found this also... Haplochromis ishmaeli


That web site has incorrectly identified the fish in that picture. It is definitely not an ishmaeli.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2580

Kevin


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Tanks for the help everyone, yes pun intended!!!

Thick Skin, I do believe...


----------

